# Weed after affects for us dp people



## Question-Everything (Jun 30, 2012)

So I smoked weed two days ago. I was HIGH. Lol. Anyways I knew it probably wasn't good but summers ending so what ever. Anyway I only now realize that before I smoked that weed I was barely dp'd at all! Anyway i'm like 5-10X dp'd as I was before. Which is kind of okay because everything is happening super fast like my bestest friend ever is leaving for college and same with my sister and I'm going to a new school and I'm REALLY anxious. So i feel more comfortorble now though. I'm kind of messed up how I would rather be dp'd sometime but yeah just a kind of warning or report on what this drug could do to you. I'll check back in a few days. I had also smoked weed three weeks ago and the next day I was completley the same as right before I got high so ya never know what will happen.

Ps. this won't be the last time i do this so obviously it wasn't tramatic. But DO NOT smoke k2 also known as spice because that will mess you up super bad like it did to me.


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2012)

what did k2 do to you?


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2012)

Question-Everything said:


> So I smoked weed two days ago. I was HIGH. Lol. Anyways I knew it probably wasn't good but summers ending so what ever. Anyway I only now realize that before I smoked that weed I was barely dp'd at all! Anyway i'm like 5-10X dp'd as I was before. Which is kind of okay because everything is happening super fast like my bestest friend ever is leaving for college and same with my sister and I'm going to a new school and I'm REALLY anxious. So i feel more comfortorble now though. I'm kind of messed up how I would rather be dp'd sometime but yeah just a kind of warning or report on what this drug could do to you. I'll check back in a few days. I had also smoked weed three weeks ago and the next day I was completley the same as right before I got high so ya never know what will happen.
> 
> Ps. this won't be the last time i do this so obviously it wasn't tramatic. But DO NOT smoke k2 also known as spice because that will mess you up super bad like it did to me.


yea I heard some stories about k2 messing people up real bad but do tell what happened to you so we know


----------



## Question-Everything (Jun 30, 2012)

I have no idea it's been three months and I'm still peacing together what happend. Somehwere durin my trip I got my face raped by a dog...and I felt like I was on a rampage hurting and killing people so that was scarry because I wasn't sure what consiquences I would wake up to...super scarry. Oh and feeling like your dead is really REALLY scarry.


----------



## countingwallflowers (Aug 20, 2012)

k2=bad. DONT DO IT!


----------



## Question-Everything (Jun 30, 2012)

Yeah it is I don't plan to ever do it again.

Anyways just as an update I feel pretty much okay as in the same as before I smoked. I also smoked a cig today and that got me dp'd a good amount too. I might smoke weed once more before school starts just to get that extra buffer between myself and what's happening because I'm getting super anxious.


----------

